# Simple Uplighting Install



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm looking for some help with an easy-to-install DIY uplighting project for the outside of my house. I plan to install 4 uplights total (2 on the ground and directed at the 1st floor of my home, and 2 mounted to the gutter and directed at the 2nd floor of my home).

Is there a product where I could just connect all 4 lights and then plug them into my outdoor outlet without having to install/use a transformer? If I could also connect them to a timer, that would be great.

Any help appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Since the outlet runs house line voltage, ie 120v, anything you plug into it - if not using a transformer - would have to run at that same voltage. Running line voltage to exterior light fixtures can get cumbersome real quick (for ex, wire must be installed in conduit and/or dug down 36" deep..). Hence the value in going with a low-voltage system.

I have seen kits that come with a plug-in transformer on a 12v line, with photovoltaic on/off switching (here's an example: https://www.target.com/p/john-timberland-hooded-black-6-piece-led-landscape-spot-light-set/-/A-80274937). Something like this may be what you're looking for.


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

Do the low voltage set. Ones from Home Depot Hampton bay brand are good. They come with what you need especially since you need so few lights. They have a good warranty too. I actually had a path light go out and just pulled it out of the ground brought to Home Depot and they gave me a new one

Going with out a transformer is going to have to make you run like 4 110vac extension cords or have an electrician come in and install outlets where you want to plug in

The transformer set up is super easy. Lay out your lights. Run your wiring to your transformer You may need more wiring but that's available too. Then the lights have basically vampire connections to the wiring. Pretty much that's it. A little harder to go under a side walk but I used a pipe to do it


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks guys! @corneliani @CoopyHarry

Definitely something to work with here. I'm going to research this option a bit further. I'll definitely need more than the 50 ft of cable that comes in the set.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

Look at volt lighting. Better prices and quality then many of the big box store offerings.


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

My neighbor has the volt set from Costco. It's nice but considerably more $ than what I have in ours


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks all! @CoopyHarry @Mdjamesd @corneliani

What would you guys recommend for the 2nd story of my home? I have that ledge on which I could mount the uplights. How many do you think I need up there and what kind? I was thinking 4 total and place one in between each of the windows.

Im looking at this lighting kit from Volt but not sure if these Fat Boys would be too much for the 2nd story lighting.

https://www.voltlighting.com/6-g2-fat-boy-spotlight-kit-bdl#description


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

What about down lighting for the 2nd floor. They can be hidden in the soffit. Not sure if you feel comfortable doing some electric work but you could use line voltage, not low voltage. Wiring could be concealed in the attic. Just pick up a timer or photocell for dusk to dawn.

I'm sure you can tap off a circuit in the attic.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks @NJ-lawn I had not considered that. Would you use the same uplights I linked above or recommend going with maybe a recessed/soffit light like this?


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I would go with the recessed lights. Actually as far as cost goes you pay a little more upfront for low voltage vs line voltage but low voltage will save money over time in electricity. Just remember if you choose low voltage buy a big enough transformer for all your lights. Just add up all the watts of each light.

Your prob better off in long run going with a low voltage system. I would also price out a low voltage lighting package vs individual lights, wire and transformer. Good luck


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

I'd personally head for downlighting on the second story, uplight the lower front windows with a wash, and up/down lights for the sides of the front door


----------

